# Hello everyone



## UncleChet (Aug 24, 2016)

I am a enthusiast beekeeper. I keep bees at two deprecate locations. One is my backyard.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource, hope you enjoy your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chet!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I am located about 40 minutes south of Des Moines!


----------

